# Dehumidifier and windows...



## northcountrymamma (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you have a dehumidifier running in your house with the windows opened? Do you have to have your windows opened because you have no a/c? And do you live in an area of high humidity where not running a dehumidifer would lead to massive dampness in your home?

Dp and I cannot seem to agree on this topic...I need some fuel or to hear that he is actually right (i'm one stubborn mama)

He thinks it needs to be on when all the windows are totally closed (keep in mind that a dehumidifier also pumps out hot air). The windows in our house are NEVER closed...unless he takes control of the situation and closes them to turn on the Dehum.

I think that we should be running it with the windows open to prevent increased dampness in our home which could lead to moisture issues (which we already have).

Perhaps you have another solution??!! I'm comfortable saying I'm wrong, so long as I actually am wrong. Dp, well that's another story...he's NEVER wrong









thanks!


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

I have run a dehumidifier in the basement while windows are open upstairs, but I don't see any point in running a dehumidifier while a nearby window is constantly bringing in more humid air.


----------



## amma_mama (May 20, 2008)

I agree with your DH and the PP...how can you get rid of the humidity if you are constantly bring in new humid air? I don't think that dehumidifier suck hot air out, like an AC does...it just removes the water which naturally changes the temperature. In our basement, where it is naturally cooler, the dehumidifier makes it warmer by removing the dampness. Upstairs, where it is hotter, it does the opposite.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Our basement is very damp and we have to run the dehumidifier because DD's bedroom is down there and there would literally be a puddle on the floor under her bed if we didn't.

I leave all the windows in the basement closed but I leave all the windows upstairs open all the time. The air in the basement is very dry this summer, for the first time in the 6 years we've lived here because we we have a reason to run the dehumidifier.


----------



## verde (Feb 11, 2007)

I run the dehumidifier in one room in the basement and I close all the windows in that room. If you leave the windows open, you defeat the purpose of having the dehumidifier in the first place.


----------

